# Nashville?



## ciship (Jul 1, 2014)

I know Amtrak doesn't travel to Nashville  but, can someone help me figure out what the closest Amtrak station is to Nashville please?


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 1, 2014)

ciship said:


> I know Amtrak doesn't travel to Nashville  but, can someone help me figure out what the closest Amtrak station is to Nashville please?


Memphis


----------



## tricia (Jul 1, 2014)

Easiest drive would be from Memphis, about 200 miles on I-40.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 1, 2014)

If you are looking for public transit options...

Mags Bus serves Nashville from Atlanta... It's a 4 hour ride.

Mega bus doesn't serve Nashville-Memphis yet but I'm sure there are options.


----------



## ciship (Jul 1, 2014)

Bummer.........I knew about Memphis, but thought there would be something closer from the east side. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## lepearso (Jul 1, 2014)

From the east side, the closest stop is Atlanta. There's a relatively easy connection available then to Nashville via Megabus.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 1, 2014)

Actually Birmingham is the closest Amtrak station to Nashville. Closer than Memphis and much closer than Atlanta. I travel Amtrak for vacationing and fly to Chicago or Los Angeles to begin my trips.


----------



## lepearso (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, Birmingham is physically closer to Nashville. However, coming from the east you will get to Nashville several hours earlier by going through Atlanta rather than through Birmingham.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 1, 2014)

If driving or riding a bus, Nashville to Birmingham is 3 hours. Nashville to Atlanta is 5 hours and more traffic including driving through Chattanooga and the Marietta area north of Atlanta. If coming from New Orleans, train travel is closer. If coming from east coast the train travel ATL to Birmingham is about 2 hours. Megabus serves Nashville from both Birmingham and Atlanta. Living in Nashville, I would choose Birmingham if I wanted to catch the Crescent. Just my opinion.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 1, 2014)

> If coming from east coast the train travel ATL to Birmingham is about 2 hours.


No it is not. It is 4, that if FOUR, hours, and has never been less.

If going east, go to Atlanta. If going west or south, and that means New Orleans as well, go to Birmingham.


----------



## jebr (Jul 1, 2014)

If you're taking the bus from Birmingham, your only option (it seems) is Greyhound. Megabus requires a non-guaranteed connection in Atlanta. (Same with Memphis, actually...only to Atlanta, not to Nashville.)

In Atlanta you can choose between Megabus and Greyhound. Chicago actually also has a direct Megabus to Nashville, but you're looking at about a 10 hour trip.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 2, 2014)

George Harris said:


> > No it is not. It is 4, that if FOUR, hours, and has never been less.


Well, the parallel SAL route between B'ham and Atlanta had a 3 hour 50 minute timing... but that route was abandoned.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 2, 2014)

xyzzy said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > > No it is not. It is 4, that if FOUR, hours, and has never been less.
> ...


The Southern RR route was built earlier and was (and is) considerably crookeder than the SAL route. The SAL route had significantly less traffic. Still, 3 hr 50 min is fairly close to 4 hours. (The proximity in time reminds me of a job I had years ago where the boss would from time to time come out of his office and say, "You have done so good today that you can leave early, go at 4:60 instead of 5:00.) :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 2, 2014)

I know of one occasion in October 1974 when the Southern Crescent detoured over the SCL from B'ham to Atlanta because of a big wreck near Heflin. SCL got the train into Atlanta early. In those days the departure from the former B'ham Terminal Station site was easy because the SAL passenger main led right out of the station. At Atlanta, it was a more complicated because the train had to wye at Howell Tower in order to reach Southern's Piedmont Division pointed in the proper direction. Even so, it still arrived early. This connection from the ex-SAL at Howell Tower, over which SAL trains had reached Atlanta Terminal Station, was pulled up around 1980.


----------



## RCBev (Jul 3, 2014)

Actually, Dyersburg (Newbern) TN which is NW of Nashville might be closer than going to Memphis or Birmingham. Very nice small station with several long term parking spaces. My sister has travelled from that station a couple of times.


----------



## RCBev (Jul 3, 2014)

RCBev said:


> Actually, Dyersburg (Newbern) TN which is NW of Nashville might be closer than going to Memphis or Birmingham. Very nice small station with several long term parking spaces. My sister has travelled from that station a couple of times.


This is along the City of New Orleans route BTW.


----------



## ciship (Jul 3, 2014)

RCBev said:


> Actually, Dyersburg (Newbern) TN which is NW of Nashville might be closer than going to Memphis or Birmingham. Very nice small station with several long term parking spaces. My sister has travelled from that station a couple of times.


I had not thought of that. I actually have a friend who lives in Dyersburg......thank you!!


----------

